# Can i use liquid hand sanitizer for getting the bubbles out of my soap?



## cara87 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi, this might be a silly question but can i use liquid hand sanitizer to pop the bubbles after pouring my soaps? 
the ingredients are


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 5, 2020)

Are you able to spray it easily? If not, then I'd say no. 
It might just be easier to try and find some rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Megan (Jun 5, 2020)

You shouldn't mix hydrogen peroxide and lye (at least not in the home setting). So I wouldn't use it to spray the top either.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 5, 2020)

Megan said:


> You shouldn't mix hydrogen peroxide and lye (at least not in the home setting). So I wouldn't use it to spray the top either.


She's asking about M&P where there shouldn't be any active lye present.


----------



## Megan (Jun 7, 2020)

jcandleattic said:


> She's asking about M&P where there shouldn't be any active lye present.


Whoops! That's what I get for clicking on the side bar and not checking


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 7, 2020)

Megan said:


> Whoops! That's what I get for clicking on the side bar and not checking


No worries, it's good to know for anyone wanting to move from M&P to CP


----------



## cara87 (Jun 7, 2020)

jcandleattic said:


> She's asking about M&P where there shouldn't be any active lye present.





jcandleattic said:


> No worries, it's good to know for anyone wanting to move from M&P to CP


yes, sorry to leave that important bit out! My bad!!!


----------



## Megan (Jun 8, 2020)

cara87 said:


> yes, sorry to leave that important bit out! My bad!!!


Actually, it was 100% my fault, you posted in the right forum so I should have read better.


----------



## cara87 (Jun 8, 2020)

jcandleattic said:


> Are you able to spray it easily? If not, then I'd say no.
> It might just be easier to try and find some rubbing alcohol.


I can transfer it into my little spray bottle, I just want to be sure the ingredients are safe. Unfortunately it has become very hard to find isopropyl alcohol especially in high percentages.


----------

